# Are these naturals?



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Is there a thread about this topic?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not to sure of your question. Are you asking if those are natural.... as in did they come from a tree? or did they come from a "natural fork"?

If by natural you mean awesome, then yes, those are natural. Naturally awesome. Good lookin' slings whatever the case may be. You make em?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Yes, ive made 4 and never shot a slingshot. Ill start another tomorrow.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you might want to shoot one sometime... they are fun


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah! After you shoot one for a while, you're whole idea of how it should be made might change. Don't wait, man. Get out there and shoot first. What you've done looks real good, though. :wave: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

" are these naturals ? " . . . do you know how many times guys have dreamed some buxom lovely female running up to them and saying that ?

but back to the topic- dont know why they wouldnt be naturals, they seem to of started off as one. and another thing, i noticed your from NC, im assuming north carolina, is everyone from there a master carver of wood ?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I would say the three light coloured ones that appear to have come from tree-forks are Naturals. The darker one looks more like a board cut to me... ie, it was cut from a board, not a tree fork.

Nice work. Band 'em up!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

They are all trees, Im talking about the soapstone, coin, button, and epoxy. The cherry and cedar i made boards from logs, i cut the logs 8-12 inches long and split um into 1 inch thick slices.

At what point does the natural become not natural?

Im totally addicted, I've started 3 more. With this site Im able to learn the fundamentals of shooting, I feel very confident i will shoot a slingshot as well as i can throw an axe, both my son and I been doing knife and axe throwing and archery for a long time. I also have a .22 2500psi pcp air rifle.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

wether or not a fork is classed as a 'natural' depends if it was carved from a FORKED branch.

a natural with different pieces of wood or other materials glued/laminated to it is known as a 'hybrid'.

a slingshot cut from a solid plank or piece of plywood is known as a 'boardcut', regardless of wether or not you cut the plank out of a log yourself.

if the core/main body of a slingshot is made of several pieces of wood and/or other materials glued together it is known as a 'laminate'

looks like you have 2 naturals, a hybrid and a boardcut there and i must say you did an excellent job on all of them!

im with the other guys though, those babies need to be banded up n shot!
thats the only way really to find out what charecteristics make a frame comfortable and accurate for your personal shooting style.

welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing pictures of your lovely work.
cheers, remco


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Great answer!!! TYVM!! I could not find the deffinition of "natural".


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooters, good shooting :wave:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

As with all things slingshot the terms mean different things to different people....I wont get into what natural means to me..as I am a manority of one.... if its a natural to you thats all that matters.
Great looking forks....by whatever name


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great looking shooters jeff you should really shoot those things


----------



## NilSSon (May 14, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pieces you've made there, Very nicely done!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, i really am a rookie at slingshots, but i can whittle. Ive never shot a slingshot, but my elastic is in the mail.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Jeff, If you are ever near Winston-Salem shoot me a line and you and I can sling some steel together. (Actually I am in Tobaccoville).

Nice work on your forks.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Unlike the others. I think you should just keep making those beauties and send them to me to shoot!! :naughty:


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

tradspirit said:


> Unlike the others. I think you should just keep making those beauties and send them to me to shoot!! :naughty:


Beware, he may send you a broomspear instead - you won't be the same man never again... :rofl:


----------

